# How Long Have You Served in the CF?



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

In reading a lot of the posts on here, I am left with the impression that the majority of users have some length of service.  I suspect a high proportion of users have their CD.  I am curious to see how it breaks down.  Enjoy.


----------



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

One additional thought.  I am also curious to see how people interpret the poll results.  Hopefully, we will get at least 1,000 or the 10,000 plus users to vote and then we will be able to perhaps have a meaningful discussion about what the poll results say about this site...

I would be very interested and very appreciative of your thoughts...so...check the poll from time-to-time and offer your interpretations.

Thanks, much.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Oct 2006)

Regular Force?
Reserve?
Cadets?
Civilian Instructor?

What is your definition of served?


----------



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

Cadets and Civilian Instructors are not, strictly speaking, members of the CF.  I am interested in those who actually took the "Queen's Shilling" as they say.  

As a point of clarity, I am not intending to slight these people, their family members or our allies for their meaningful and appreciated contributions.

I consider this site to be a useful resource and a valuable tool to our CF members (past and present)...so...I am wanting to get a sense of how well it is used as a resource and who is using it.


----------



## Patrolman (26 Oct 2006)

I  will have served 10 years in the Reg Force Infantry as of Nov.7 2006. Two more years until that CD. Time flies!


----------



## OnTrack (26 Oct 2006)

1981-2004. Just days short of 23 years.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

4 1/2 Years with the Reserve Force.
Just over 18 years with the Regular Force.


----------



## xo31@711ret (26 Oct 2006)

April 14 1982 to 14 Aug 04: 24 years and 4 months to the day (hey but who's counting  ;D )

first 6 as infanteer; remainder as medic

-gerry


----------



## eurowing (26 Oct 2006)

Days shy of 32 in Reg force.  Add in Reserve time and I am well into my 32nd year.  Wow, time flies


----------



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

Looking at the posts people have made to this board and the long service many have made, takes me back to my first Jr. Ranks Christmas Dinner.  

When the meal was over and we settled into a night of beer drinking...I remember a buddy of mine looking around the room at some of the Officers and NCOs who had CDs.  

I remember making the comment, "Holy crap, these guys have been around for more than 12 years!  What a bunch of idiots! I wouldn't put up with this sh** for that long!"  

That was in 1983...I handed in my kit this year...and I am thinking of re-enlisting. LOL


----------



## darmil (26 Oct 2006)

I've been in since April 1996. I'm eligible for my CD in Aug 08 time does fly.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

retread,
     I know what you mean about the CDs.  I never thought I'd ever see the first one, let alone the second. There was a time when you only made it to 20 years in then it was retirement for you.  Now, they're begging you to stay!  
21 1/2 years RegF plus 2 2/3 PRes. Got a ton of gongs too!


----------



## xo31@711ret (26 Oct 2006)

I remember making the comment, "Holy crap, these guys have been around for more than 12 years!  What a bunch of idiots! I wouldn't put up with this sh** for that long!"   

I remember thinking about the same thing back in 82 at the snot nosed age of 17  :; my last xmas dinner (05) as a snr nco, I looked at the 'newbies' who were looking at me as I did at the 'ol timers / lifers' many years ago  :crybaby: LOL

To you newbies: Hey, at least I made it to this age AND WITH PENSION!   LOL

-gerry


----------



## Trinity (26 Oct 2006)

I used to laugh at all the senior nco's and officers with just their CD.


Now.. 13 years later and a remuster... I'm a Lt with just a CD.

And I'm proud of it ... though mine had chocolate under the tin foil :


Never trust a Lt. with a CD
Never trust a Major without one.


----------



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

_Now.. 13 years later and a remuster... I'm a Lt with just a CD._

There is no dishonour in that.  There are many who have served with distinction, even on OPs who did not get any gongs.  We don't get to decide who goes and what counts for medal recognition.  But...I do know that anyone who has earned a CD has put in some hard miles.  

 Sir.


----------



## seaforth93 (26 Oct 2006)

1993-2002

re-enrolling at present.


----------



## BernDawg (26 Oct 2006)

I am going to receive my CD1 in Jan.  Yup still a Cpl and it's not for any lack of trying I can assure you of that!  That's all reg time straight out of highschool.  

edit:  A couple of different trades to boot.


----------



## cplcaldwell (26 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Never trust a Lt. with a CD
> Never trust a Major without one.



Trinity: I think that should be ...

Never trust a _Cpl_ with a CD
Never trust a Major without one.

PS I've got this bridge I want to sell... cheap.... ;D


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

Okay, I asked this one before on another thread.  
What's the matter with Career Cpls?  I seem to have fallen into that category without trying.
Some of us do want to go higher but the numbers aren't there.
And now that's CPL with CD1... ;D
22 years is dedication!


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...What's the matter with Career Cpls?  ....
> And now that's CPL with CD1... ;D



I knew a Lineman in Germany with 4 Sigs that hit CRA as a Cpl


----------



## cplcaldwell (26 Oct 2006)

Damme, I thought that would be my _own_ unique accomplishment....


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

That's Ok, I knew a new Pte in CFSCE who was 49! when he joined.


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

cplcaldwell said:
			
		

> Damme, I thought that would be my _own_ unique accomplishment....


Stand in line, my friend, stand in line.
 ;D


----------



## retread (26 Oct 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> That's Ok, I knew a new Pte in CFSCE who was 49! when he joined.



I taught on a recruit course with a Burmese doctor aged 46.  He wasn't allowed to practice until he developed english language proficiency.  He decided that joining the army was a good way to get to learn eanglish and earn a pay cheque...ummm...

I can just imagine the language he picked up.  He will ceratinly have the most "colourful" bedside manner.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Oct 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> That's Ok, I knew a new Pte in CFSCE who was 49! when he joined.



Yeah, but this fellow joined at 18 IIRC.


----------



## navymich (26 Oct 2006)

You're asking about service in the CF, yet this is posted in 'The Canadian Army' (and yes, I know that the board is Army.ca...lol).  But I'll still respond!  

Enrolled in Jun '91 in the Naval Reserves and 15+ years later, still here.


----------



## Drummy (26 Oct 2006)

27+ years total.

4 years Infantry Dec 56 - Aug 60.
23+ years Musician Aug 60 - Mar 84.

CD1 and the one they sent me for service in Germany 57-59.

and, I would probably do it again now if they were taking 68 year olds.   What do you think Kincanucks, am I too old to join?  ;D

All the best    Drummy


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Oct 2006)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I am going to receive my CD1 in Jan.  Yup still a Cpl and it's not for any lack of trying I can assure you of that!  That's all reg time straight out of highschool.
> 
> edit:  A couple of different trades to boot.



Bern,
had a couple of cadets the other night going through some old PPCLI parade photo's (all three bn's). One asked me the same thing, "how come there is very few CD's in all these photo's, yet plenty of other ribbons". My reply was mumbled


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

18 years Reg Force

Joined up at 20 y.o. after a little trip to University. Funny thing though, even with all the Pte's our trade had back then, I still managed to be the youngest one at the Men's Christman Dinner in Halifax, got the Head Table, the Tunic and to cut the cake. I did not send everyone home early!!  > Actually I did.   ;D


----------



## Rodahn (26 Oct 2006)

73 - 87 Field Engineer, 87 - 96 CEP Tech.

Chimo


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Oct 2006)

5+ years in the Reg.  Still not qualified   An other 2-3 years before you can give me a real job...

Max


----------



## orange.paint (26 Oct 2006)

Almost 7 years regular force armoured.Planning on remaining in current MOC till retirement.


----------



## Dragoon19 (26 Oct 2006)

British Army Sept 74 Sept 92
Canadian Army reserve Jan 93 - still serving


----------



## Popurhedoff (27 Oct 2006)

Joined Nov 79... still in


----------



## Trinity (27 Oct 2006)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Joined Nov 79... still in



Daddy... is that you?


----------



## schart28 (27 Oct 2006)

18 years... in two trades Armoured and LCIS tech


----------



## xo31@711ret (27 Oct 2006)

Daddy... is that you? LOL Good one Trinity!....though from my infantry back in the early '80's (different times & attitudes), after I remustered, I would break out in a cold sweat half expecting a call to the effect of " Hello, I'm your son / daughter"
....wait a minute; 85, 95, 05; 20+years; S**T, that could still happen! Cripes I need a cold beer, sweatin' like a pig! Gotta go! LOL

-gerry


----------



## Trinity (27 Oct 2006)

HE joined in 79... I was born in 74.  It is possible   ;D


----------



## MG34 (27 Oct 2006)

Joined in '84 ,still in


----------



## glenndon (27 Oct 2006)

'99-'01 Reserves, '01-Pres Reg Force.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (27 Oct 2006)

So, at the time I voted, (99 voters), about half have there CD.  That's quite a bit of experience!

I served 27+ years reg, plus 4 years Reserve, BTW.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 Oct 2006)

Judging from the replies, should this not be in the Military History forum??


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Oct 2006)

retread said:
			
		

> _Now.. 13 years later and a remuster... I'm a Lt with just a CD._
> 
> There is no dishonour in that.  There are many who have served with distinction, even on OPs who did not get any gongs.  We don't get to decide who goes and what counts for medal recognition.  But...I do know that anyone who has earned a CD has put in some hard miles.


I was also at one time a Lt with a CD, but in my MOC that was once common.  In another thread I related a story about the CD that agrees with you.  Here's a little bit of that story.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47050/post-409156.html#msg409156

_...but he replied first by drawing her attention to the one medal we had in common, the Canadian Forces Decoration.  I was surprised when he told her it was the one that he was most proud to wear.  The lady asked why.  His reply impressed me and later that evening I wrote an account of what he said, maybe not verbatim, because we had imbibed several beverages, but close enough for government work.

He said.  “ It’s easy to be a soldier when everyone is or wants to be a soldier; when being in uniform is the normal thing to do.  The true measure of a man is his commitment to serving his country when there is little chance of excitement, or glory or getting medals.  This medal (he indicated his CD) shows people that we pledged a significant portion of our lives to serving our country when few others would, doing things that we didn't necessarily want to do and that were not very glamorous.  These (he indicated his 4 or 5 wartime medals) I got for spending 3 years in uniform doing what most guys my age were doing. Was it hard work and dangerous? Yes. But mostly I had a lot of fun doing it.”_


----------



## retread (27 Oct 2006)

I like that and I have heard similar things from other vets myself.


----------



## captjtq (28 Oct 2006)

Joined in June 1997... still at 'er  >

JTQ


----------



## Dankai (28 Oct 2006)

7 years


----------



## geo (28 Oct 2006)

Hmmm......
When I joined, in 1970, I was telling myself and friends that I was only going in for a little while............... 

WOW!


----------



## a78jumper (28 Oct 2006)

15 Jun 77- 01 Jan 97 Reg Force
01 Jan 97-22 Sep 97 Sup Reservce
22 Sep 97-01 Jan 03 Primary Reserve
01 Jan 03-present Sup Reserve

Came to more than 22 years all told given I finally got my clasp last year.


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Oct 2006)

21 Nov 02-- 30 March 06    Primary res
30 March06--- present       Reg Force


----------



## Tewkster (2 Nov 2006)

20 years done in just over 2 months and still going strong.


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Nov 2006)

Primary Reserve from Nov 84 to Sep 89
Reg force from Sep 89 to present.


----------



## Patrolman (7 Nov 2006)

Well today is the day. A major milestone in my career. Ten years complete,one whole decade,3,650 days of service to Canada.WOW!Tomorrow will be the start of a  new decade for me. Let us hope it is as good as the first ten,and to top it all off today is my sons 1st birthday.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Nov 2006)

17 years last July...hopefully 25 more to go!


----------



## krustyrl (7 Nov 2006)

November 9th 2006 is my last day on my IE contract.  20 years in and it feels good.!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

I just realised that I'm due for my bar to the CD this month!  UGH.  WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED?  Last thing I remember I was in the armouries in Belleville, and Capt. "Skip" S. motioned to me with my long hair and said "You're next, Susie".  Wang Chung hadn't yet happened, though "WHAM!" was still an item!


----------



## Doughboy (8 Nov 2006)

I'm just a young pup here.... just finishing my first 3 years in the reserves.  However in the meantime, I am 1 month away from graduating from University and as soon as I'm done I'm going Regs.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (9 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I just realised that I'm due for my bar to the CD this month!  UGH.  WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED?  Last thing I remember I was in the armouries in Belleville, and Capt. "Skip" S. motioned to me with my long hair and said "You're next, Susie".  Wang Chung hadn't yet happened, though "WHAM!" was still an item!



Are you openly admitting you listened to WHAM! VG??

Doesn't that have RRRRRRRRRRRRRR screeching effects on your career in itself?   ;D


----------



## Paul Gagnon (12 Nov 2006)

I joined the reserves at the ripe old age of 16 and put in for release just shy of 9 years in.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> I just realised that I'm due for my bar to the CD this month!  UGH.  WHAT THE HECK HAPPENED?  Last thing I remember I was in the armouries in Belleville, and Capt. "Skip" S. motioned to me with my long hair and said "You're next, Susie".  Wang Chung hadn't yet happened, though "WHAM!" was still an item!



Well you now belong to the "real old boys" club now  ;D


----------



## geo (12 Nov 2006)

hehe.... nah, still a young pup.... need a 2nd clasp to be a member of the "real old boys
" club


----------



## bily052 (12 Nov 2006)

Started in '89 at 700 Borden Comm Sqn as a RAD op  (can I say pimply bum here?) did a year of that and saw the light.  Re-mustered to the best trade in Sigs 052 Lineman!  

Component transfer to Regs in '97 posted to 76 Comm Gp Ottawa then in '04 to CFJSR 1 Line.

Loved it all along, seen parts of the country and world not many get to.  (soon to be another)


----------



## bison33 (12 Nov 2006)

cripes...too long...24 years.  Nice being on the 30/30 plan now.


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Nov 2006)

Just shy of 5 months... Joined at 18, still 18.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> hehe.... nah, still a young pup.... need a 2nd clasp to be a member of the "real old boys" club



Nah, that would be the geriatrics club  ;D (I crack myself up  ;D)

EDIT 

I hope no one takes offence to what I wrote above, I have sincer admiration for those that have been around long enough to get a second clasp for the CD.  :cheers:


----------



## MikeL (12 Nov 2006)

Reserves: Feb 2003 - March 2006 
Reg Force: March 2006 - Present


----------



## antique (12 Nov 2006)

I am a new comer to your site but,i have been reading it's content for some time .I have joined the Canadian Army in 1964(yes yes I'm that old) and retired in 1986.I don't know how your service number works out today but mine started with SD 197XXX.
Thank you for the dedication all of you show to your duty


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Nov 2006)

Attended my last Remembrance Day Ceremony wearing the Queen's uniform on Saturday. As Nfld Sapper states, a member of the geriatrics club.
Joined cadets in Sept 1960, and the Army Reserves in Oct 1962. Will retire from the Reserves in Aug 2007. CD and 3 clasps occasionally raises eyebrows. A CWO I know, who is with the Cadet Regional office, wears the same.
The remainder of my service will be full of last times, including doing my BFT last month.


----------



## geo (13 Nov 2006)

heh..... geriatrics ("only" 6 years to my 3rd clasp)

what say we just do a roll past on the next remembrance day parade


----------



## a23trucker (13 Nov 2006)

Just passed 30 yrs PRes
19 yrs as NCO
11 yrs as an Officer


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Nov 2006)

a23trucker said:
			
		

> Just passed 30 yrs PRes
> 19 yrs as NCO
> 11 yrs as an Officer


No time as an NCM?
(sorry, being pedantic)
NCO: rank of Cpl and Sgt


----------



## Wookilar (14 Nov 2006)

Joined 24 Mar 93 as an NCI Op.
Remustered, in Cornwallis, to Veh Tech.
Switched to the dark side 30 Apr 05.
Loggie now. Turning grey very fast.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Nov 2006)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Attended my last Remembrance Day Ceremony wearing the Queen's uniform on Saturday. As Nfld Sapper states, a member of the geriatrics club.
> Joined cadets in Sept 1960, and the Army Reserves in Oct 1962. Will retire from the Reserves in Aug 2007. CD and 3 clasps occasionally raises eyebrows. A CWO I know, who is with the Cadet Regional office, wears the same.
> The remainder of my service will be full of last times, including doing my BFT last month.


A retired Air Force Lt Col who is now CIC just recieved his third clasp as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2006)

Class C Reserve (YTEP) Nov 86-Nov 87
Reg Force Nove 87-May 89
Air Reserve (Prim) Jun 90-Sep 95
Reg Force Jun 96 - still serving.

Got my CD in 2000.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2006)

Well, I guess I've served long enough to be awarded my clasp for my CD.  Found out last night at a mess function that I am to be on parade this coming week in order to receive this 'illustrious' award. Don't worry, I shan't amend my post-nominals to read "CD1".

As an aside, I have a BA.  In which order are they listed?  Is it "Joe Schmoe CD, BA" or "Joe Schmoe BA, CD"?


----------



## geo (19 Nov 2006)

(maybe it should be listed as being : ABCD)  (JK)


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> (maybe it should be listed as being : ABCD)  (JK)


:rofl:

You know what?  That is honestly the first time I have ever noticed that!

Thanks for the laugh.

Cheers

von Garvin, ABCD


----------



## geo (20 Nov 2006)

Chimo!


----------

